# Brunhilde Drip Tip Repair



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/12/20)

A mate of mine dropped his Brunhilde, and the proprietary plastic drip tip snapped off, (which are apparently made of 'Unobtanium').
So I turned up a new one in Stainless, tapped the remnants of the stainless steel 510 tip to M6, and now we have one made of 'Indestructium'

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15 | Creative 2


----------



## Mzr (17/12/20)

Very nicely done

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/12/20)

nice job, again !

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Teunh (17/12/20)

Nice. I have to order a drip tip now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (18/12/20)

Brilliant, major impressed.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> A mate of mine dropped his Brunhilde, and the proprietary plastic drip tip snapped off, (which are apparently made of 'Unobtanium').
> So I turned up a new one in Stainless, tapped the remnants of the stainless steel 510 tip to M6, and now we have one made of 'Indestructium'
> 
> View attachment 217025
> ...



Brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> A mate of mine dropped his Brunhilde, and the proprietary plastic drip tip snapped off, (which are apparently made of 'Unobtanium').
> So I turned up a new one in Stainless, tapped the remnants of the stainless steel 510 tip to M6, and now we have one made of 'Indestructium'
> 
> View attachment 217025
> ...


That is genius! Very nice, just so out of interest, if mine broke and I needed one, what would you charge to make one for me?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/12/20)

CashKat88 said:


> That is genius! Very nice, just so out of interest, if mine broke and I needed one, what would you charge to make one for me?



As a forum member ... nothing ... if you brought beers along

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (20/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> A mate of mine dropped his Brunhilde, and the proprietary plastic drip tip snapped off, (which are apparently made of 'Unobtanium').
> So I turned up a new one in Stainless, tapped the remnants of the stainless steel 510 tip to M6, and now we have one made of 'Indestructium'
> 
> View attachment 217025
> ...



Just letting you know that there's a projects thread. Your welcome to post your current or next projects there. It would be great to have you join us there.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/weekend-projects.t67730/page-13#post-893513

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Just letting you know that there's a projects thread. Your welcome to post your current or next projects there. It would be great to have you join us there.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/weekend-projects.t67730/page-13#post-893513



Thanks so much for that .... lemme go take a peek, as there is a depth and breadth to this forum that is just short of amazing ... I'll post there next time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (21/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> As a forum member ... nothing ... if you brought beers along


That sounds like a great deal, I will definitely take you up on that if mine ever breaks, this forum is an amazing place.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

